# ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 17 ) )



## جيلان (30 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة​ 


فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​ 





بعد الغربلة توصلنا الى ثلاثة مواضيع نترك لكم حق الاختيار بين واحد منهم ​ 





المطلوب كل عضو يدخل ويختار احد المواضيع الذي يعجبه اكتر​ 





والذي ينال الاكثرية ..​ 





يكون فائزنا لهذا الاسبوع ..​ 





اخر موعد لانتهاء الاستفتاء بعد غد مساء​ 




عندها يعلن الفائز​ 


واليكم المواضيع الثلاثة​ 


*1*



 *عقار يساعد على تقليص أورام الرئة*​

​ 


*2*
​
*لمومياوات المصرية حقول تجارب للطب الحديث والعثور على الأبجدية الأولى وفك الرموز؟؟؟؟*
 




*3*

*لماذا غزا العرب مصر؟*​ 


*كليموووووووو و جيييييييييلان



*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*جميل خالص انكم بتاخدو مشورتنا
انا اخترت موضوع
ما هي العناصر التي تحدد مرض العاملين وعدم قدرتهم علي العمل
مرسي كليمو وجيلان​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*برافو عليكم 
انا اخترت اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشافات 
ربنا يباركم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

جميل جدا
انا في وجهة نظري المتواضعة
بختار
أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل)​


----------



## monygirl (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

_*ميرسى ليك يا كليمو انت وجيلان على الاستفتاء الجميل دة *_
_*وانا اخترت موضوع اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشافات *_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتكوا*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

بختار الموضوع ده

السفر عبر الزمان و المكان و احتمالية تحقيق حلم الة الذمن  ​


----------



## fouad78 (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

صراحة كل المواضيع حلوة بس أنا اخترت
السفر عبر الزمن عجبني كتييييييييير
ميرسي يا مشرفينا الرب يبراككم ويزيد من نشاطكم​


----------



## Scofield (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*السفر عبر الزمان و المكان و احتمالية تحقيق حلم الة الذمن*


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

جميل جدااااااااااا بجد 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا 

انا اخترت ده 

أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل) ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*موضوع : أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة, وجدت أنه موضع بغاية الأهمية وله فوائد لكثير من الناس

لذا أرشح هذا الموضوع​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

السفر عبر الزمان و المكان و احتمالية تحقيق حلم الة الذمن ​


----------



## totty (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل) 

ربنا معاكواااااااااااا​*​


----------



## vetaa (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

  السفر عبر الزمان و المكان و احتمالية تحقيق حلم الة الذمن

جميل الحقيقه
 ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*موضوع رااااااائع جدا
يسلمو ايديكو 
وانا برشح موضوع
ما هي عناصر التي تحدد مرض العاملين وعدم قدرتهم على العمل؟ ​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*فكرة جميييييييييلة
وانا اختارت " اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشافات المهمة ( ملف كامل )*​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل)

ودمتم بود​


----------



## لي شربل (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*حلووووووووة كتتتتتتتييييييييير 
فكرة هادا الاستفتاء 
جيلان وكليمو الرب يبارك خدمتكم 
بعرف انو فكرة متميزة كتتتتتتتييييير
لتحسين مستوى الموضوعات وعمل نوع 
من التسابق للحصول ع موضوع افضل 
لكن ما فيا افضل تعب محبة عضو ع اخر 
لهيك بسجل اعجابي بالمواضيع الثلاثة 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم .
وينمي الخدمة ويباركها *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80987
السفر عبر الزمان و المكان و احتمالية تحقيق حلم الة الذمن

دة راااااااااااااااااااائع موت*​


----------



## fredyyy (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*وانا اختارت " اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشافات المهمة ( ملف كامل )*

*كلام جميل جميل جميل *


----------



## الانبا ونس (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل)


----------



## لي شربل (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*اسجل هون مو قف 
ان ع اصراري ع اختيار التلات مواضيع 
برافووووووووووو التلاتة ممتازين :Love_Letter_Open:
لكن لأنو مضطرة لاختار موضوع واحد فقط 
بختار موضوع يناسب ميولي :t9:
السفر عبر الزمان و المكان و احتمالية تحقيق حلم الة الذمن .
وهادا ليس معناه انو الافضل لكن لانو مهتمة فيه .
الرب يبارك خدمتكم الحلوة كتتتتتتتتيير مورا قلبي - توني - عقرب 

*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*الله عليكم 
اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشفات ربنا يباركم ​*


----------



## rana1981 (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*ما هي عناصر التي تحدد مرض العاملين وعدم قدرتهم على العمل؟ 

انا اخترت هاد الموضوع*


----------



## zezza (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

الصراحة التلاته احلى من بعض 
بس انا اختار احدث الاختراعات (ملف كامل ) حقيقى فيه حاجات حلوة اوى 
و ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا


----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*كلهم حلووين بجد*
*والاختيار صعب*
*بس انا بقول موضوع (اجدد الاختراعات  والاكتشافات المهمه "ملف كامل") *​


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*



mero_engel قال:


> *كلهم حلووين بجد*
> *والاختيار صعب*
> *بس انا بقول موضوع (اجدد الاختراعات عبر الزمان والمكان)*​


*
يابت دخلتى الاسمين فى بعض فهمت ايه انا ال ملاك ال 
اخر زمن :11azy:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*



> *ما هي عناصر التي تحدد مرض العاملين وعدم قدرتهم على العمل؟ *​



اختار ده ​


----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*



جيلان قال:


> *يابت دخلتى الاسمين فى بعض فهمت ايه انا ال ملاك ال *
> *اخر زمن :11azy:*


*سوري غلط في الاسم *
*عندنا انا دي ياريس*
*بس انا بقول موضوع (اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشافات المهمه "ملف كامل") *​


----------



## happy angel (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*ربنا معاكم وبيارك خدمتكم


أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل) ​*


----------



## المتعب (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*اكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*






​ 

بعد اخد اراء الاعضاء فى اختيار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع
انتهى التصويت بفوز


الموضوع : أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل) 


للعضوة  : ‏*مورا مارون*

بحصوله على 14 صوت

وبناء على ذلك سيتم تثبيته وتقييمه حتى الاعلان عن فوز موضوع الاسبوع القادم 

الف مبروووووووووووك يا قمر عقبال كل اسبوع

وبنتمنى الفوز لكل الاعضاء فى الاسابيع القادمة

سلام المسيح معاكم

كليموووو  جييييلان ​


----------



## لي شربل (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*





مبروك مورا 
تستحقي لتعب محبتك الملف كان متكامل قلبي 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتتتييييييير
وميرسي ع تعب جيلان وكليمووووووو 
وع ع تعب توني و العقرب تستحقون كلكم التهنئة *​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*الدنيا حظوظ يابت يا موورا


أسيح بقي يابت ولا بلاش احسن


ألف مبروووك ياقمر​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*




​


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*



mikel coco قال:


> *الدنيا حظوظ يابت يا موورا
> 
> 
> أسيح بقي يابت ولا بلاش احسن
> ...



*هههههههههههه
من اولها شر كدى
طب سيحلها قدامى انا بس طيب والنبى*


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

الى قسم التهاني 

يلا يا اخوان


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

مسابقة احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع بالمنتدى الثقافى (( الاسبوع الاول )) يا ترى مين الى فاز ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> من اولها شر كدى
> طب سيحلها قدامى انا بس طيب والنبى*




*من عينيه يا جيجي

بحب اسيح انا طول عمري

وبعدين مورا دي غاليه عندنا :smil8:​*


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*اختيارات حلوة خالص
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81302

*اعتقد ده كمان معهم حلو

ربنا يبارك مجهودكم 
*


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*بس لو مصممين يعنى

ممكن يبقى موضوع مورا 
*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 أبريل 2009)

*( أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة) Choose*

فكرة الموضوع رائعة يا جيلان وتستحق تقدير ممتاز
بالنسبة لاختيار افضل موضوع من التلاتة ... مممم.. بصراحة التلاتة ممتازين 
هختار أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل)


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ( أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة) Choose*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> فكرة الموضوع رائعة يا جيلان وتستحق تقدير ممتاز
> بالنسبة لاختيار افضل موضوع من التلاتة ... مممم.. بصراحة التلاتة ممتازين
> هختار أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل)
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81493





http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81493


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ( أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة) Choose*



كليمو قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81493


مممم.. واضح اننا جيت متأخر


----------



## M a r i a m (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

انا عجبني اوى بجد الاستفتاء ده
والمشاركة الجماعية بجد بغض النظر عن الموضوع
وانا اخترت ده أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل) ​


----------



## bonguy (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

* ((أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة)) بصراحة ده احسن موضوع في الثلاثة مواضيع المطروحة بس رأيي انه كان الافضل عدم وضع حدود للأختيار بمعني ان العضو يختار اي مضوع في المنتدي مش يبقي محصور بعدد ميعن من الاختيارات.....بس بصراحة فكرة اكتر من رائعة وتستحق الكير*


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

الف الف مبروك يا مورا تستهليها بجد ربنا يكلل نجاحك


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*



twety قال:


> *بس لو مصممين يعنى
> 
> ممكن يبقى موضوع مورا
> *



*ههههههههههه
بينك وبين ربنا عمار يابت هو الموضوع الى كسب*


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*



mikel coco قال:


> *من عينيه يا جيجي
> 
> بحب اسيح انا طول عمري
> 
> وبعدين مورا دي غاليه عندنا :smil8:​*



*غالية علينا كلنا عشن كدى الصراحة عايزة اعرف بقى وبردوا مش هقلك موضوع الملوخية هى موصيانى ماليش دعوة انا :t30:*


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ( أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة) Choose*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> مممم.. واضح اننا جيت متأخر



*لا متأخر ولا حاجة
المسابقة كل اسبوع هنزهقكوا تانى وتيجى تختار من بين مواضيع جديدة هنرشحها الاسبوع الى جاى
اى خودمة بس انتوا تؤمروا يعنى واحنا منعملش اى حاجة خالص :t30:

ميرسى على التشجيع والمرة الجاية تيجو بدرى عشن احنا عالم مفترية وبتضرب انا بقول اهه :11azy:*


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*



bonguy قال:


> * ((أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة)) بصراحة ده احسن موضوع في الثلاثة مواضيع المطروحة بس رأيي انه كان الافضل عدم وضع حدود للأختيار بمعني ان العضو يختار اي مضوع في المنتدي مش يبقي محصور بعدد ميعن من الاختيارات.....بس بصراحة فكرة اكتر من رائعة وتستحق الكير*



*يا لهوى فى عشرات مواضيع بتنزل كل اسبوع ميين الى هيعد الاصوات لكل ده اتقى ربنا :hlp:*
*احنا بنسهلها عليكو بنختار اقيم مواضيع تختارو منها يعنى فى راحة اكتر من كدة وديمقراطية ده ولا حوس فى زمانه:heat:
ومتسألنيش مين حوس انا بقلك اهه*


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

_مين اللى حط موضوعى هنا ؟؟؟؟؟_
_انا هعوركم كلكم_
_لاء وكمان مش كسب _
_ههههههههههههه_
_روعه يا جيلان الفكره بجد وحقيقى تستحق كل التقدير يا كليمو فكرتكم_
_يسوع يكون معاكم دايما_
_بس ابقوا عرفونى علشان اعرف اشترى كام عضو علشان التصويت وكده_
_ههههههههههههههههه_
_يسوع يبارك عملكم_​


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*هههههههههههههه
لاااااااا انت مين صوتولى انا بس يا جماعة انا هبنلكم  كنيسة ومدرسة ومنتدى كمان يلا انشلة ما حد حوش بس انا اكسب ولا هتشوفوا وشى بعد كدة*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل) ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل) ​





النتيجة طلعت 

من جديد الان يا ملكة

سلام المسيح


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

*برشح موضوع (تحويل الماء الي طاقه )*
*واتمني التوفيق للجميع*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

*بجد يا جماعة مجهود رائع اللي بتعملوة  دة
ربنا يباركم يا جيلان انتي وكليمووو

انا اخترت
كيف تتعامل الاسرة في عسر القراءة عند طفلها​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

اختار ده 

اثار ومتاحف+متجدد+​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

اختار ده


اثار ومتاحف+متجدد+ ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

*اثار ومتاحف+متجدد+ 
وانا كمان
مرسيه ليكوا كليكو جيلان​*


----------



## fouad78 (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

كويس في موعد لصدور النتيجة
أنا برشح
اثار ومتاحف+متجدد+ ​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

أرشح موضوع أثار ومتاحف​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

أرشح موضوعي الدراسي
اثار ومتاحف+متجدد+​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82330
تحويل الماء الى طاقة ...............


رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع وشيق موووووووت*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

ميرسى جدا على المواضيع الجميلة دة
انا اخترت اثار ومتاحف متجدد​


----------



## totty (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*



> كيف تتعامل الاسرة مع عسر القراءة عند طفلها؟



*ده عجبنى جداااااااااا

ربنا معاكوا ويبارك مجهودكوا*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

*كلها مواضيع جميلة وشيقة

ولكنى إنجذبت أكثر إلى

موضوع تحويل الماء إلى طاقة​**
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

كيف تتعامل الاسرة مع عسر القراءة عند طفلها؟

_مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

*بما انى بحب التحف والمتاحف وغموض الفراعنة برشح دا*​ 
*اثار ومتاحف+متجدد+ *​


----------



## مورا مارون (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

بجد مواضيع الي عم تختاروها يا جيلان 

صعبة الاختيار بينهم 


بس موضوع الي فعلا اذهلني فكرته

تحويل الماء الى طاقة

بجد موضع مهم اوي اوي 

وحيقلب حياة البشرية 

فأرشح الموضع ده ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

مواضيييييع اكثر من رااااااائعة
 ارشح (اثار + متاحف + متجدد + )​


----------



## zezza (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

بجد كلهم حلويين كتير
بس انا عاجبنى اكتر 
عسر القراءة عند الاطفال .....حقيقى مفيد جدا
و ربنا يبارك خدمة الكل


----------



## gigi angel (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

انا برشح 

ارشح (اثار + متاحف + متجدد + )

مرسى يا جيلان وكليمو


----------



## GogoRagheb (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

الرب يبارككم
على هذا الموضوعات

ارشح " اثار + متاحف "​


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*



mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى جدا على المواضيع الجميلة دة
> انا اخترت اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشافات​



*احنا دلؤتى فى الاسبوع التانى يا قمر المواضيع اتغيرت
اختارى من دوول*

تحويل الماء الى طاقة ...............




كيف تتعامل الاسرة مع عسر القراءة عند طفلها؟




اثار ومتاحف+متجدد+ ​


----------



## peace_86 (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

طيب أنا ممنكن أختار 
"كيف تتعامل الاسرة مع عسر القراءة عند طفلها؟"

مع إن الموضوعيين الثانيين رائعين

الرب يباركك يا جيلان.. وعايزين نعرف متى النتيجة ..


----------



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

تحويل الماء الى طاقة ...............

فى اعتقادى هذا موضوع هام جدا 
لانة خاص بثلاث مشاكل يؤرقوا عالمنا هذا
1- مرض السرطان الذى اصبح شبح انتشارة خاصة بين الاطفال يزداد
2- احتياج العالم لمصادر اخرى للطاقى غير ملوثة للبيئة وغير ضارة على غلافنا الجوى
3- احتياجنا للمياة النقية والمتوقع ندرتها فى السنين اللاحقة
من هنا كان ترشيحى لهذا الموضوع لم فية من نتائج مزهلة لخدمة البشرية جمعاء
وهذ لا يقلل من روعة الموضوعان الاخران فأنهما بالحق رائعان خاصة موضوع المتاحف مبذول بة مجهود جميل
ودمتم بود​


----------



## mr.hima (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

*الموضوع اللي عجبني بجد 
تحويل الماء الى طاقة
اصل انا بحب الموضوعات اللي من النوع دة عموما *​*والموضوعين التانيين جمال بس انا ماليش اهتمام بالاثار​*


----------



## +pepo+ (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

اللى شدنى صح تحويل الماء الى طاقة ...............
ميرسى يا جلان ​


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*









بعد اخد اراء الاعضاء فى اختيار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع
انتهى التصويت بفوز


الموضوع : اثار ومتاحف+متجدد+ 

للعضوة : swety koky girl 

بحصوله على 11 صوت

وبناء على ذلك سيتم تثبيته وتقييمه حتى الاعلان عن فوز موضوع الاسبوع القادم 

الف مبروووووووووووك يا قمر عقبال كل اسبوع

وبنتمنى الفوز لكل الاعضاء فى الاسابيع القادمة

سلام المسيح معاكم

كليموووو جييييلان ​


----------



## bahaa_06 (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

*الصراحة كل المواضيع اجمل من بعض *
*انا محتار اختار ايه ولا ايه*​


----------



## totty (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*

*مبروووووووووووووك يا كوكى

تعيشى وتحطى مواضيع حلوه زى دى

وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكوا جيلان وكليمووووووووو*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*



totty قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووك يا كوكى
> 
> تعيشى وتحطى مواضيع حلوه زى دى
> 
> وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكوا جيلان وكليمووووووووو*​



الله يبارك فيكى يا توتى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*



جيلان قال:


> بعد اخد اراء الاعضاء فى اختيار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع
> انتهى التصويت بفوز
> 
> 
> ...



الله يبارك فيكى يا جى جى
ربنا يبارك مجهودكم الكبير انتى وكليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*



swety koky girl قال:


> الله يبارك فيكى يا جى جى
> ربنا يبارك مجهودكم الكبير انتى وكليمو​




بالحقيقة موضوع فيه شغل ويستحق

مبروك
مة تانية يا كوكي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*



كليمو قال:


> بالحقيقة موضوع فيه شغل ويستحق
> 
> مبروك
> مة تانية يا كوكي



الله يبارك فيك يا كليموووووووو


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التاااانى وصل)...*



bahaa_06 قال:


> *الصراحة كل المواضيع اجمل من بعض *
> *انا محتار اختار ايه ولا ايه*​



*الاسبوع ده فنيتو خلاص
الاسبوع الى جاى بقى عايزيين نشوفك معانا*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*صراحة المواضيع كلها حلوة 
بس انا بختار قصة سفينة تيتانك
حظ سعيد للجميع​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

انا بختار موضوع قصة سفينة تيتانيك بجد عجبنى اووووووووووى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*انا هاختار قصة سيفنة تيتانك
مرسيه ليكم ربنا يباركم​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )*​


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

تيتانيك موضوع شامل ووافي وجميل
ميرسي يا مشرفين
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## lovely dove (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*


انا هختار موضوع قصة سفينة تيتانيك  
بجد موضوع في منتهي الجمال


----------



## الياس السرياني (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

سلام ونعمة أحبائي بالرب
انا بصراحة أول مرة أخُش هنا ومش فاهم إحنا بقينا في أي اسبوع؟!!
وايه هي المواضيع اللي انا لازم أختار واحد منها؟!!
وربنا يعوض تعب اللي هيجاوبني
سلام المسيح للجميع​


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*



elias017 قال:


> سلام ونعمة أحبائي بالرب​
> انا بصراحة أول مرة أخُش هنا ومش فاهم إحنا بقينا في أي اسبوع؟!!
> وايه هي المواضيع اللي انا لازم أختار واحد منها؟!!
> وربنا يعوض تعب اللي هيجاوبني​
> سلام المسيح للجميع


 

هو الموضوع الأساسي يتجدد يعني المشاركة رقم 1

والمواضيع هي:​ 

*موقع لعلاج السمنه*

ديدان الأرض أنفع الحيوانات​ 
قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )​


----------



## totty (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*انا هختااااااااار

سفينه تيتانك

ربنا يعوووووووض تعبكواااااااااا*​


----------



## go love (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*قصة سفينة تيتانـ ـ ـك *
فى قمة الجمال والروعة 
حقيقي كنت نفسي اعرف كل التفصيل عنها 
القصة شاملة كل حاجة بل وادق ادق التفصيل​


----------



## red_pansy (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )

اخترت الموضوع الجميل دة 

هاتى جنية يابت ياجيلان مش كفاية داخلة وتعبانة ومختارة كمان هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )*​


----------



## god love 2011 (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*

قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )


*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )

لاني بعشق هيدا الفيلم...
مرسي​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*موضوع ديدان الارض انا ارشحه لانه يوضح عظمه ومقدره الخالق
شكرا​*


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

برشح

قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )


الموضع شيق وصورةه روووعة ​


----------



## +pepo+ (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

انا برشح  
*قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )*​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*قصه سفينه تيتانك (Titanic)*
*الموضوع اللي برشحه للاسبوع دا*​


----------



## gigi angel (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )

انا هختار ده


----------



## ponponayah (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

قصة سفينة تيتنك ( Titanic )

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## happy angel (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

*ديدان الأرض أنفع الحيوانات​*


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء الاسبوع التااااالت وصل)...*

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا كليمو      وجيلان 

انا اخترت  *قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*

قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )​


----------



## الياس السرياني (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*

سلام ونعمة
أولاً:ألف شكر لأخويا كليمو على مساعداتك السرعة والدائمة ليّ
ثانياً:انا أختار موضوع ديدان الارض أنفع الحيوانات
حظ طيب للجميع
والرب معاكم​


----------



## salib 2010 (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع انا ارشح موضوع 

اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشافات العلمية وتقبلوا تحياتى*​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*

*قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )*
_بجد موضوع فوق الممتاز بيشعرك بنفع الانسان رغم تخريبة المستمر_

_مع الاعتزار لاخبار دونا و معلومات فؤاد_
_يستحقوا كل التقدير_
_تسلم الايادى _
_يسوع يبارك حياتكم_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*



salib_azmy قال:


> *سلام المسيح مع الجميع انا ارشح موضوع
> 
> اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشافات العلمية وتقبلوا تحياتى*​



الموضوع الى اختارته خلاص كان فى اسابيع قبل كده اختار واحد من التلاته دول


*موقع لعلاج السمنه
*​ *


* *ديدان الأرض أنفع الحيوانات*​ *


* *قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*

*جميل جدااااااا كليمو وجيلان
برشح قصة سفينة تيتانك (Titanic)*​


----------



## rana1981 (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*

انا برشح قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )


----------



## rana1981 (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*

*انا برشح قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )​*


----------



## جيلان (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*









فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية




مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي.............




بعد اخد اراء الاعضاء فى اختيار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع


ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )... 


انتهى التصويت بفوز



الموضوع : قصة سفينة تيتانك ( Titanic )


للعضوة : M a r i a m 



بحصوله على 22 صوت


وبناء على ذلك سيتم تثبيته وتقييمه حتى الاعلان عن فوز موضوع الاسبوع القادم 


الف مبروووووووووووك يا قمر عقبال كل اسبوع


وبنتمنى الفوز لكل الاعضاء فى الاسابيع القادمة


سلام المسيح معاكم


مشرفى القسم

كليموووو جييييلان ​


----------



## twety (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*

*ارشح موقع لعلاج السمنه

يلا يا باشا
اى حدمه 
*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*


----------



## جيلان (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*

نتيجة مسابقة احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع بالملتقى الثقافى العلمى (( الاسبوع الثالث )) يا ترى مين الى فاز ... ^_*​


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*

*مبرووووووووووك*
*يا مريم*
**​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع(مسابقة اسبوعية)*



come with me قال:


> *مبرووووووووووك*
> *يا مريم*
> **​



صار بالتهاني اخي الحبيب جوجو


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

الاسبوع الرابع​​

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1256301&postcount=1


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

اختار الموضوع ده لانه بجد رائع وعجبنى
اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر) 

حظ موفق للجميع​


----------



## مورا مارون (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر)

الموضع ده 

مش حنقدر نقول لا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر)

لما فية من انجازات رائعة

تخدم البشرية 
​ودمتم بود


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

كورس تدريبى كااااامل (تعلم كيف تستخدم قوه عقلك الباطن )​


----------



## nonaa (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار اجمل موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر)
موضوع هايل ارشحواااااا
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر) 

حظ موفق للجميع​


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

كورس تدريبى كااااامل (تعلم كيف تستخدم قوه عقلك الباطن )​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر) ​


----------



## happy angel (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

*اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر) ​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

كل موضوع من المواضيع دي يستاهل جائزة
انا هختار كورس تدريبي كااااااااااااامل
الرب يبارك في الجميع


----------



## الانبا ونس (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر)


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

بصراحة المواضيع كلها حلوة ورائعة 
اخترت موضوع
​كورس تدريبى كااااامل (تعلم كيف تستخدم قوه عقلك الباطن )


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

*اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر) ​*


----------



## gigi angel (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر)


----------



## rana1981 (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

*اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر)​*


----------



## الأخت مايا (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر) 

فعلا كل المواضيع جميلة بس   رح اختار
اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر)


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

*      كورس تدريبى كااااامل (تعلم كيف تستخدم قوه عقلك الباطن ) *​


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

نتيجة مسابقة احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع بالملتقى الثقافى العلمى (( الاسبوع الرابع )) اعرف مين الى فاز الاسبوع ده ... ^_*


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

بالحقيقة كل المواضيع تستاهل جميلة

مشكورين كل الى دخلوا وشاركوا معنا

عقبال الجميع سلام المسيح


----------



## @JOJO@ (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

ان بختار
اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشافات المهمة وشكرا لتعبك


----------



## zama (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

أنا بختار موضوع 
السمكة الشفافة "للأستاذ وليم تل"


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*



@jojo@ قال:


> ان بختار
> اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشافات المهمة وشكرا لتعبك



*الاسبوع ده النتيجة طلعت خلاص يا جوجو عايزيين نشوف رأيك الاسابيع القادمة ميرسى كتييير*


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*



كليمو قال:


> بالحقيقة كل المواضيع تستاهل جميلة
> 
> مشكورين كل الى دخلوا وشاركوا معنا
> 
> عقبال الجميع سلام المسيح



*الف مبرووك يا كليمو تستحقها عقبال كل اسبوع*


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*



mena magdy said قال:


> أنا بختار موضوع
> السمكة الشفافة "للأستاذ وليم تل"



*الاختيار بيكون من المواضيع الموجودة فى رأس الموضوع
والاسبوع ده النتيجة طلعت
منتظرين رأيك فى الاستفتاءات القادمة
شكرا لتعبك*


----------



## ديديموس (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

أنا جيت متأخر 

لكن يكفيني اني كنت هرشح الفائز -- مبروك يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*



ديديموس قال:


> أنا جيت متأخر
> 
> لكن يكفيني اني كنت هرشح الفائز -- مبروك يا كليمو



مشكور يا باشا

الرب يباركك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## الأخت مايا (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*

شو هني المواضيع الجديدة ووين منشوفها   يا ريت المساعدة


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*



الأخت مايا قال:


> شو هني المواضيع الجديدة ووين منشوفها   يا ريت المساعدة





اخت مايا
فيكي تشوفيهم هنا بالصفحة الاولى بنفس الموضوع الى دخلت عليه..

هيدا اللينك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81369

انما النتيجة طلعت
والرابح هيدا الموضوع


اخر الاختراعات بالعالم(اشياء تبهر النظر والفكر) ​ 

والتهاني هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86116

واخبرك بانه كل اثنين او ثلاثاء بينزل ثلاث مواضيع جدد

للمبارات


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الرابع )*



جيلان قال:


> سلام ونعمة​
> 
> فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​
> 
> ...


----------



## العجايبي (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*انا اخترت فناء البشرية امر محتوم لو لم نجد كوكب اخر نستعمره
وشكرااا​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

* أسطورة قارة أطلانتيس *


----------



## happy angel (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*مكتبة الاسكندريــــــــة (موضوع كامل)*​


----------



## candy shop (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*مكتبة الاسكندريــــــــة (موضوع كامل)*​ 

انا اخترت الموضوع ده​


----------



## Strident (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

فناء البشرية


----------



## لي شربل (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*وانا دامعة العين وراح اغمضها لانها راح تؤلمني واع واع واع 
راح قول كل الموضوعات متميزة وحرام يا اللي تعمليوه فينا هيدا
لأنا نحنا بنحتار لكن 
راح اختار 

اسطورة قارة اطلانتس  للتقيم الرائع
مكتبة الاسكندريــــــــة (موضوع كامل) للتقيم الرائع

 فناء البشرية امر محتوم لو لم نجد كوكب اخر نستعمره  
راح اصلي من اجل الأرض لتكون مكان مقدس للرب 
ولهيك راح اقف بجوارها واختارها لتتتحسن عن طريق 
ترشيحها لاحسن موضووووووووع 
لهيك الرب يبارك حياة الاحبه هون
ويبارك خدمة جيلان الرائعة لانو ليدز فرست لكنها كتييييييير متواضعة 
ويبارك خي الرائع كليمووووووووووو . *​


----------



## lovely dove (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*


بجد ياجماعه انتو حيرتونا 
الصراحة الثلاث مواضيع اروع من بعض 
ومش عارفه اختار مين 
بس بما انو لازم اختار 
فانا برجح 

مكتبة الاسكندرية (موضوع متكامل)

مرسي كتير ياجيلان وياكليمو لتعبكو 
ربنا يعوضكو 


​


----------



## BishoRagheb (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

فناء البشرية​


----------



## gigi angel (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

مكتبة الاسكندريــــــــة (موضوع كامل)


----------



## zezza (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

اممممممممممم
فناء البشرية موضوع حلو كتيييييييييييييييييير 
وانا ارشحه


----------



## rana1981 (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*فناء البشرية امر محتوم لو لم نجد كوكب اخر نستعمره*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*فناء البشرية​*
*ربنا يعوضكم​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*بصراحه التلاته احسن من بعض

بس احسن واحد 
مكتبه الاسكندريده رايئ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*مكتبة الاسكندريــــــــة (موضوع كامل)*​


----------



## mero_engel (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*طبعا الاختيار المره دي كان صعب جدا*
*ودا لانه كل المواضيع رائعه ومهمه*
*بس انا بدي صورتي للموضوع دا*​*
​**فناء البشرية امر محتوم لو لم نجد كوكب اخر نستعمره*​


----------



## نفرتاري (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*فناء البشرية امر محتوم لو لم نجد كوكب اخر نستعمره*


----------



## ponponayah (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

فناء البشرية امر محتوم لو لم نجد كوكب اخر نستعمره 

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا


----------



## مورا مارون (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

موضوع متكامل 
وغني 

وأفادني كتير 

برشح الموضوع ده 

​ *مكتبة الاسكندريــــــــة (موضوع كامل)*

 
​


----------



## grges monir (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

فناء البشرية امر محتوم لو لم نجد كوكب اخر نستعمره 
موضوع جميل ورائع


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

أنا بقول برده موضوع أجدد الاختراعات
​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*



fady_temon قال:


> أنا بقول برده موضوع أجدد الاختراعات
> ​



مش داخل الموضوع يا فادي
دة الجمعة الى فاتت


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*



كليمو قال:


> مش داخل الموضوع يا فادي
> دة الجمعة الى فاتت






http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81369


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

برشح ده

*مكتبة الاسكندريــــــــة (موضوع كامل)*
​


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*مكتبه الاسكندريه*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

وانا برشح مكتبة الاسكندرية


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*مكتبة الاسكندريــــــــة (موضوع كامل)*
رائع فعلا
 من وجهة نظرى​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

مواضيع جميلة جدااااااا
انا اخترت (* أسطورة قارة أطلانتيس *)​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

أطلنتس برده موضوع جامد
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

كلهم ممتازين
بس حلو قووي موضوع اطلنتس​


----------



## god love 2011 (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*التلت مواضيع مميزين عن جد
اختارت
مكتبة الاسكندرية (موضوع متكامل)

ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر ليكم
وربنا معاكم ويبارك خدمتكم
ويفرح قلبكم دايما
​*


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*رائع جدا*
*ربتا يبارك تعب خدمتكم*
*ومبسوط انى بشارك*
*اسمحولى اختار موضوع*
*فناء البشرية امر محتوم لو لم نجد كوكب اخر نستعمره *​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*انا بقول ال 3 مواضيع مميزين جدا
وكل منهم ليه مجال بيتكلم عنه
ومجرد اختيارهم  هو جايزة ليهم 
بس انا شايف من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه ان اطلانتس المفقودة شدنى اكتر 
بالتوفيق للجميع
*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

موضوع اطلنتس جميل جدااااااااااااا​


----------



## bahaa_06 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

*ميرسى ليك يا كليمو انت وجيلان على الاستفتاء الجميلة  ده
وانا اخترت موضوع اجدد الاختراعات والاكتشافات *
*ربنا يبارك اعمال ايديكم*​


----------



## جيلان (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( الاسبوع الخامس )*

نتيجة مسابقة احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع بالملتقى الثقافى العلمى (( الاسبوع الخامس )) اعرف مين الى فاز الاسبوع ده .. ‏


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

حضارة الأنكا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

هوه انا داخل اول واحد ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## وليم تل (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

حضارة الانكا

والحقيقة انة عجبنى لتشابهة الكبير بالحضارة الفرعونية
والحياة الغريبة والتى تمتاز بالمشاركة الوجدانية والفعالة
ودمتم بود​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*انا هختار 
مخترعين
ربنا يباركم كليمو وجيلان​*


----------



## الأخت مايا (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

انا اختار حضارة الانكا


----------



## ponponayah (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

حضارة الانكا

حلو اوى الموضوع دا بجد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*انا بختار::
حضارة الانكا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكمش​*


----------



## مورا مارون (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

برشح الموضع الروووووعة ده

حضارة الأنكا 
​


----------



## مورا مارون (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*



kokoman قال:


> هوه انا داخل اول واحد ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولا ايه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*التلاته اجمد من بعض

بس بصراحه فيهم موضوعين 
بيتكلموا علي شي واحد
 انما موضوع مخترعين فيه معلومات كتير جدا 
وانا شايف انه مفيد اكتر

مخترعون لـ  zezza ​*


----------



## لي شربل (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*يا صبايا يا شباب يا اهل الضيعة  !!!!!!!!!!! 
حاولت بكل جهد مخلصة انو اعرف موضوعات يا اللي تم ترشيحهن لهيدا الاسبوع بعد 
جهد جهيد 
عرفت انو منهم حضارة الانكا وقريتو منيح 
تللى هيدا عرفت الموضوع التاني مخترعين رح اقراها
شو هو الموضوع التالت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ناطرة هون حدا يقلي !!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

حضارة الأنكا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*حضارة الانكا
​*


----------



## نفرتاري (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

موضوع حضارة الانكا

بس دة ميمنعش ان الموضوعين التانيين جمال اوى


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

حضارة الانكا
وده ميمنعش ان باقي الموضوعات تحفة
بس بالنسبة الموضوع ده جديد​


----------



## girgis2 (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*أولا :- أنا بشكر محبتكم جدااا لاحترامكم لآرائنا وأهتمامكم الكبير بها وشفافية التنافس*

*ثانيا :- أنا محتار أختار أيه*

*بصراحة الثلاثة مواضيع أجمل من بعض وأنا عجبوني جدااا*

*لكن لشروط الاستفتاء فقط أختارموضوع :- كل شئ عن الخنزير*

*أوعا حد يتخض*

*ههههههه*


----------



## girgis2 (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*



لي شربل قال:


> *شو هو الموضوع التالت ؟*​




*هتلاقي الثلاثة مواضيع باللينكات بتاعتهم في لينك ص1 هنا في موضوع الاستفتاء يا لي*

*أول مشاركة*

*بس تحت عنوان الأسبوع الخامس*​


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*موضوع حضارة الانكا*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*



لي شربل قال:


> *يا صبايا يا شباب يا اهل الضيعة  !!!!!!!!!!!
> حاولت بكل جهد مخلصة انو اعرف موضوعات يا اللي تم ترشيحهن لهيدا الاسبوع بعد
> جهد جهيد
> عرفت انو منهم حضارة الانكا وقريتو منيح
> ...




هيدا التالت يا لي
*كل شئ عن الخنزير .. وهل هو قذر وديوث؟*


----------



## rana1981 (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

موضوع حضارة الانكا


----------



## SALVATION (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*مخترعين !!!!!!!!!!!!*
موضوع رائع ويستحق
مع خالص تقديرى لباقى المواضيع​


----------



## اني بل (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

بداية أشكركم جميعاً لترشيحكم للموضوع ....ومن سيفوز هو فوز لنا جميعاً ...أحبكم كثيراً...كليمو وجيلان مميزين كثير وربنا يبارككم يا أحباء​


----------



## gigi angel (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

موضوع حضارة الانكا​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*انا اختارت 
حضاره الانكا

ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررر جيلان وكليمو
ربنا معاكم ويبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

حضارة الأنكا

حظ سعيد للجميع
​


----------



## لي شربل (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*الرب يبارك تعب محبة كل الصبايا والشباب هون
ميرسي لصديقي جرجس الاب جون وخيي كليمووووووو
كان ضايع حالي هون بردون ما عرفت الموضوع التالت .
* حضارة الانكا كتير مميز احلتو للتقيم الجيد 
* المخترعين حلو كتير احلتو للتقيم الجيد 
لكن الموضوع التالت يا اللي تعب حالي 
كل شي عن الخنزير 
هو يا اللي رح اعطيه صوتي لعدة اسباب
* الموضوع كتييييير متميز 
* ما يصح ع حقوقية متلي تترك حال الخنازير هيك بدون ما تصوت الهم وهيدا اقل شي
مشان مذبحة الخنازير وقتلهن بالجير الحي ع يد برابرة العصر الحديث .
وحفاظا ع حقوق هيدي الكائنات الرائعة يا اللي خلقهن الله .
* بحب انا منتجات الخنزير شهية كتير 
لهيك رح اختار هيدا الموضوع واعطيه صوتي بالمسابقة .

ميرسي ع تعب محبة الجميع ميرسي جيلان وكليمووو*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

مواضيع راااااااائعة
انا اخترت ( حضارة الأنكا) ​


----------



## ماريتا (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

_جميل اوووووووى بجد أخذ الاراء دى_
_وانا كمان اخترت الاختراعات والاكتشافات_
_وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم_​


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*



ماريتا قال:


> _جميل اوووووووى بجد أخذ الاراء دى_
> _وانا كمان اخترت الاختراعات والاكتشافات_
> _وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم_​



*دى المواضيع الخاصة بهذا الاسبوع*




حضارة الأنكا ​



*مخترعين !!!!!!!!!!!!*




*كل شئ عن الخنزير .. وهل هو قذر وديوث؟*​


----------



## dodoz (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*"موضوع حضارة الانكا"*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

*حضاره الانكا *
*انا برشح الموضوع دا *
*ليكون متميز لهذا الاسبوع*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

الرب يبارك في الجميع
أنا أختار كل شيء عن الخنزير​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

_كل شئ عن الخنزير .. وهل هو قذر وديوث؟
بصراحه هذا الموضوع من اجمل الموضوعات التى قرئتها فى المنتدى وان لم يكن اولهم احى صاحبه كوبتك جدا
وارشحه للفوز


وشكرا لفكره الموضوع للاخ جيلا 
المسيح يبارككم_


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

نتيجة مسابقة احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع بالملتقى الثقافى العلمى (( الاسبوع السادس )) اعرف من الفائز هذا الاسبوع ... ^_*


----------



## +pepo+ (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

ميرسى ليكم يا كليم ان و جيلان

انا اختار *كل شئ عن الخنزير .. وهل هو قذر وديوث؟*​


----------



## جيلان (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*



+pepo+ قال:


> ميرسى ليكم يا كليم ان و جيلان
> 
> انا اختار *كل شئ عن الخنزير .. وهل هو قذر وديوث؟*​



*نتيجة الاسبوع ده طلعت خلاص بفوز موضوع الانكا
هنستنى اختيارك الاسبوع الى جاى يا بيبو
ميرسى كتيير*


----------



## نجدى فرج (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

اخترت اجدد الإختراعات والإكتشافاتوربنا يبارككم وينير العالم بكل جديد لفائدة البشرية


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السادس) )*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1256301&postcount=1


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

كل ده فى الحلم!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنه ........!!!! بالصور​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*انا بختار حضارة بلاد الرافدين
وربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

ربنا يباركم اكتر واكتر علي المجهود الرائع ويعوض التعب خير


سلام المسيح


----------



## antonius (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

انا اصوت لـ"حضارة وادي الرافدين"....
الموضوع عجبني وفيه معلومات قيمة..بالاضافة الى انه موطني


----------



## ابن المصلوب (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

هاي انا هختار موضوع كل ده في الحلم


----------



## جُرُوحْ (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

ارشح كل ده فى الحلم!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## totty (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*موضوع الاحلام دا حلوو اوووى

بس الموضوع دا عجبنى اكتر

ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنه ........!!!! بالصور*​


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنه جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*انا عجبنى جدا ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنة*​


----------



## girgis2 (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*أختار موضوع :-*​ 
كل ده فى الحلم!!!!!!!!!​ 
*شكرااا لأهتمامكم بآرائنا*​


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

_كل ده فى الحلم!!!!!!!!!_
_موضوع رائع وحقيقى فيه استفاده من رأى الشخصى_​


----------



## نفرتاري (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*اختار موضوع
كل ده فى الحلم!!!!!!!!!
بجد رائع
وموضوع الصقور بجد حلو
مرسى يا كليمو وجيلان 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## الأخت مايا (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

انا رح اعطي صوتي ل


حضارة وادي الرافدين"....


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

_انا هختار كل ده في حلم ؟!!!​_


----------



## الياس السرياني (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

أنا بختار حضارة وادي الرافدين
الرب يبارك في الجميع​


----------



## جيلان (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> ربنا يباركم اكتر واكتر علي المجهود الرائع ويعوض التعب خير
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح



*منتظرين اختيار حضرتك لموضوع من التلاتة الموجودين فى رأس الموضوع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## osaa39 (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*موضوع كل دا فى الحلم موضوع رائع
لكن الى عجبنى وشد انتباهى من كثرة العبر فية هو موضوع 
ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنه ........!!!! بالصور

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومعلوماتة مكنتش اعرفها من قبل
وربنا يبارك كتاباتكم*


----------



## happy angel (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

* حضارة وادي الرافدين*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*  كل دا في حلم *
*وكل المواضيع فعلا مميزه وجميله*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

اختار  موضوع* حضارة وادي الرافدين *مميز وجميل 
وبة معلومات وصور لم اعرفها من قبل


----------



## Ferrari (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*



> وايليكم المواضيع الثلاثة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا بصراحة من رايي انهم كلهم مميزين

 موضوع ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنه ........!!!! بالصور

كانت معلوماته جديدة علية حقيقى والموضوعين التنيين حلوين ايضاً

شكراً على نشاطكم

الرب يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

انا بختار حضارة وادي الرافدين
مواضيع في منتهى الرووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك تعبكم​


----------



## lovely dove (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

كل المواضيع جميلة بجد 
بس اكتر موضوع عجبني ده 
*
ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنه ........!!!! بالصور

*لان فيه معلومات اول مرة اعرفها بجد 
وكمان في عبر حلوة قوي 
مرسي ياكليمو و جيجي 
ربنا يعوض تعبكو
​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

انا هختار 

ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنه ........!!!! بالصور​


----------



## marean magdy (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*المواضيع كلها  كويسه وانا اخترت موضوع

كل ده في الحلم​*


----------



## erenymagdy (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

انا بصراحة احترت اختار ايه
المواضيع كلها كويسة بس  انا هختار


ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنه ........!!!! بالصور​


----------



## مريم12 (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*انا اخترت كل ده فى الحلم*​


----------



## لي شربل (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*الرب يباركما جي جي و كليمووو
ميرسي كتير ع تعب محبتكم بالقسم الثقافي 
وع هيدا النشاط و الخدمة المتميزة

بالحقيقة كل الموضوعات متميزة
لكن لأنو نحنا مضطرين نختار
رح أحيل موضوع كل ده في الحلم .......  للتقييم الرائع 
وموضوع حضارة وادي الرافدين ........... رح أحيلو للتقييم الرائع 
ورح أختار موضوع ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنه ........!!!! بالصور
* لتشجيع خيتنا ع تعب محبتها * ولاهتمامي الخاص بالصقور .

الرب يبارك محبتكم وخدمتكم الحلوة كتييييير .
*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

كل ده فى الحلم!!!!!!!!!


*المواضيع كلها جميلة جدا*
*حيرتونا بقى*​


----------



## جيلان (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

نتيجة مسابقة احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع بالملتقى الثقافى العلمى (( الاسبوع السابع )) اعرف مين الى فاز الاسبوع ده ... ^_*


----------



## maged magdy (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

ارشح موضوع الصقور


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*


ارشح الموضوع الجميل 

معلومات علميه بالصور 
 sara A *


----------



## جيلان (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع السابع) )*

*الاختيار بيكون من بين المواضيع الثلاثة الى بنرشحهم
انتظروا مواضيع الاسبوع القادم
شكرا لتعبكم*


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​ 

الاسبوع الثامن​ 

بعد الغربلة توصلنا الى ثلاثة مواضيع نترك لكم حق الاختيار بين واحد منهم ( هروبا من فكرة شائعات الكوسة ههههههههه )​ 


المطلوب كل عضو يدخل ويختار احد المواضيع الذي يعجبه اكتر​ 



والذي ينال الاكثرية ..​ 



يكون فائزنا لهذا الاسبوع ..​ 



اخر موعد لانتهاء الاستفتاء يوم غد مساء​ 


عندها يعلن الفائز​

وايليكم المواضيع الثلاثة​ 


* @1@*​ 

*الماكروبيوتك : أختيار الأطعمة*​



*@2@*


*الألمانية «إيه لانغه اند سونه» تتحفنا بساعات كلاسيكية ومبتكرات تقنية*


*@3@*


*الانفصال الشبكى*​







*كليموووووووو و جيييييييلان *​


----------



## pop201 (12 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

*اعجبني في الاسبوع الثامن الموضوع رقم اثنين الذي يتحدث عن الألمانية «إيه لانغه اند سونه»*


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

*أنا هختار موضوع الانفصال الشبكي*​


----------



## mina_pato (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

_*الثلاث مواضيع ممتازه وفيهم معلومات حلوه كتير  

بس انا هختار الموضوع التانى الألمانية «إيه لانغه اند سونه» تتحفنا بساعات كلاسيكية ومبتكرات *_​تقنية


----------



## yousteka (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

الثلاث مواضيع اجمد من بعض

بس انا هختار الأنفصال الشبكي​


----------



## zama (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

أنا أختار موضوع *"الأنفصال الشبكى "* فى مسابقة الأسبوع الثامن..

وأشكركم على الخدمة الجميلة أوى أوى وربنا يبارك خدمتكم ..


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

مواضيع جميلة الرب يبارك في الجميع

وانا برشح موضوع الانفصال الشبكي.

حظ سعيد للجميع وربنا يبارك فيكم كلكم...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

*بختار موضوع الانفصال الشبكى​*


----------



## girgis2 (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

*أختار موضوع : **الانفصال الشبكى*

*شكرااا كليمو و جيلانhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93255*​


----------



## The White Knight (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

اختار الموضوع رقم 3 "الانفصال الشبكي"


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

*موضوع الانفصال الشبكي يحتوي علي معلومات مهمة ومفيدة جدا 

الرب يبارك تعبكم يا كليمو وجيلان ​*


----------



## farou2 (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

وانا حاختار الموضوع الثاني بالرغم من كل المواضيع جميلة 
ولكن الألمانية «إيه لانغه اند سونه» تتحفنا بساعات كلاسيكية ومبتكرات تقنية 
تشدني اكثر بقليل
ولو سمح لي لاخترت المواضيع الثلاثه​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

*طبعا الانفصال الشبكى رائع جداااا​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

كل المواضيع روعة بس انا هختارالتالت الى بيتكلم عن الانفصال الشبكى


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

*كل المواضيع حلوة و جميلة 
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالكم المفيدة 

**** موضوع انفصال الشبكية **** 
كامل و مهم جدا جدا ​*


----------



## +pepo+ (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

اختار *الانفصال الشبكى* 
ميرسى يا كليم على المسبقه التحفه دى ويارب تستمروا فيها​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

بختار موضوع   الألمانية «إيه لانغه اند سونه» تتحفنا بساعات كلاسيكية ومبتكرات تقنية


----------



## happy angel (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

*الانفصال الشبكى رائع جداااا*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

الانفصال الشبكي   هوي الموضوع يلي رح اختارو

الله يباركن


----------



## rana1981 (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

الانفصال الشبكى


----------



## dodo jojo (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*



كليمو قال:


> فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​
> 
> الاسبوع الثامن​
> 
> ...



انا اختار موضوع رقم 3 الانفصال الشبكى وسراحه كده التلاته اجمد من بعض و ربنا يبارك تعب :Love_Letter_Open:محبتكوا كليمو وجيلان


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوعالثامن) )*

*بصراحة ال3 اكتير حلوين*
*بس اختار موضوع الانفصال الشبكى *
**
*شكرا لتعب محبتكم*​


----------



## مريم12 (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع الثامن) )*

*انا اختار موضوع الانفصال الشبكى​*


----------



## مريم12 (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع الثامن) )*

*انا اختار موضوع الانفصال الشبكى*​


----------



## ana-semon (13 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع الثامن) )*

المواضيع بصراحة كلها احلى من بعض بس انا بصراحة هاختار
الانفصال الشبكي
ميرسي كليمووووو و جيلااااااان​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع الثامن) )*

*الانفصال الشبكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع الثامن) )*

*الانفصال الشبكي*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع الثامن) )*




انتهى الاختيار.. وكان الربح من نصيب الموضوع التالي...

الانفصال الشبكى

التهاني على هذا الرابط... *هــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــا*


----------



## osaa39 (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع الثامن) )*

*ارشح موضوع الانفصال الشبكى*


----------



## نجدى فرج (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاسبوع الثامن) )*

الف مبروك والف شكر للدكتور فخرى على فوز موضوعة وإفادتنا منه


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

سلام ونعمة​ 

فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​ 

​ 

بعد الغربلة توصلنا الى ثلاثة مواضيع نترك لكم حق الاختيار بين واحد منهم ( هروبا من فكرة شائعات الكوسة ههههههههه )​ 


المطلوب كل عضو يدخل ويختار احد المواضيع الذي يعجبه اكتر​ 



والذي ينال الاكثرية ..​ 



يكون فائزنا لهذا الاسبوع ..​ 



اخر موعد لانتهاء الاستفتاء يوم غد مساء​ 


عندها يعلن الفائز​

وايليكم المواضيع الثلاثة​ 


* @1@*​ 
*قفازات ذكية.. للتحكم إلكترونيا بمختلف المهمات*



*@2@*
أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها
*@3@*

*الجراد بين العلم و الكتاب المقدس*​ 
 





*كليموووووووو و جيييييييلان *​







​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

*انا اخترت امراض الصيف وعلاجها 

مرسي كتير لتعبكم  جيلان وكليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها
ربنا يبارك تعبكم​


----------



## mero_engel (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

 أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها


*كلهم حلوووين بجد*
*بس انا بختار دا*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

موضوع مهم وجيه في وقتوا ارشح هيدا الموضوع لهيدا الاسبوع

أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها


----------



## zezza (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

حقيقى يا جيجى و كليم ....... نعم الاختيار 
مواضيع اكتر من رائعة كلها مفيدة جدا و مهمة 
و انا اختار
أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها
و مبروك مقدما للى يفوز
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها
ربنا يبارك تعبكم ​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

ميرسى جمال جدا انا اخترت أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## lovely dove (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها


كلهم حلوين قوي 
بس ده عجبني اكتر واحد 
​


----------



## tena_tntn (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

انا برده اخترت امراض الصيف والاجازات


----------



## راشي (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

*ذوقكم بجد رائع والمواضيع كلها حلوة*
*بس انا اخترت أمراض الصيف لانه جه في وقته*​


----------



## مريم12 (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

*انا اخترت موضوع*
*أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*


الموضوعات كلها كويسه
لكن أخترت هذا​
الجراد بين العلم و الكتاب المقدس​


----------



## abokaf2020 (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها


----------



## happy angel (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

*أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها *​


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

الجراد بين العلم والكتاب المقدس


----------



## zama (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

أنا أخترت موضوع " القفازات الذكية " ..

ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووك للفائز مقدماً ..


----------



## sara A (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*


*الحقيقة الثلاث مواضيع أجمل من بعض*

*بس أنا هختار  :t9:*

*الجراد بين العلم و الكتاب المقدس*










​


----------



## gigi angel (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

أمراض الصيف والاجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها


----------



## girgis2 (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

*أختار موضوع :-*

*الجراد بين العلم و الكتاب المقدس*

*شكرااا كليمو و جيلان*​


----------



## وليم تل (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها​
مع تمنياتى لكم بقضاء صيف ممتع
بعيدا عن الحرارة والرطوبة العالية
وامراضة اللعينة والاستمتاع ببحورنا الرائعة
من الساحل الشمالى حتى البحر الاحمر
ودمتم بود​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

* أمراض الصيف والاجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها *


----------



## white rose (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

*المواضيع التلاتة حلوين كتير

بس اختياري كان

القفازات الذكية


شكرا كليمو و جيلان​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

مبروك للموضوع الفائز

صاحبة الموضوع   الفائز سندريلا2009​

أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها


 جــــيــــلان
​ 






​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

رابط موضوع الفائز بالتهاني  هــــنــــا


----------



## Tota Christ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*

اناارشح موضوع اختراع اله الزمن ​


----------



## جيلان (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار التاسع) )*



tota christ قال:


> اناارشح موضوع اختراع اله الزمن ​



*موضوع هذا الاسبوع تم اختياره وهتلاقى اللينك فى المشاركة السابقة
ميرسى كتير على مشاركتك و تابعى معانا فى الاسابيع القادمة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

سلام ونعمة​ 

فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​ 



بعد الغربلة توصلنا الى ثلاثة مواضيع نترك لكم حق الاختيار بين واحد منهم ( هروبا من فكرة شائعات الكوسة ههههههههه )​ 


المطلوب كل عضو يدخل ويختار احد المواضيع الذي يعجبه اكتر​ 



والذي ينال الاكثرية ..​ 



يكون فائزنا لهذا الاسبوع ..​ 



اخر موعد لانتهاء الاستفتاء يوم غد مساء​ 


عندها يعلن الفائز​

وايليكم المواضيع الثلاثة​ 


* @1@*​ *لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية*


*@2@*
مخاطر تضاؤل التنوع الحيوي على الأرض
*@3@*

*الفشل الكبدي الحاد*​ 
 





*كليموووووووو و جيييييييلان *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*


*الفشل الكبدي الحاد*​


----------



## صوت الرب (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

الفشل الكبدي الحاد


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

مخاطر تضائل التنوع الحيوى على الارض


----------



## Ferrari (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*


الفشل الكبدى الحاد
​


----------



## girgis2 (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*أختار موضوع :-*​
*الفشل الكبدي الحاد*

*شكرااا كليموووووووو و جيييييييلان*​


----------



## العجايبي (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*الفشل الكبدي الحاد​*


----------



## meraa (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

مخاطر تضاؤل التنوع الحيوى على الارض 		
شكرا لكم 
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

أنا أختار

لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية

الرب يبارك في الجميع

ويعوض تعب محبة كليمو وجيلان.


----------



## yousteka (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

الفشل الكبدي الحاد​


----------



## ماريتا (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*الفشل الكبدي الحاد*

_ميرسى خااااااالص 
_*كليموووووووو و جيييييييلان *
*ربنا يعوض مجهودكم*​


----------



## mina_pato (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

_*الفشل الكبدي الحاد*_​

موضوع جاااااااااااااااامد


----------



## KARL (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

الفشل الكبدى الحاد​


----------



## rana1981 (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية *


----------



## +pepo+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*الفشل الكبدي الحاد*


----------



## youhnna (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*اختار الموضوع الاول لغه المسيح لم تمت فى قريه سوريه
شكرااااااااااااااا كليمو على تعبك*


----------



## ponponayah (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

الفشل الكبدى الحاد


----------



## SALVATION (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*الفشل الكبدي الحاد*
_موضوع كامل ومتكامل_​


----------



## sara A (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*الحقيقة الثلاث مواضيع حلوين جدا*
*بس أنا لازم أختار  واحد*
*الفشل الكبدي الحاد*​

​


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

أكيد لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية 
وبصراحة أحب معلولا جدا وقريبا سأكون في زيارة لها .....رائعة معلولا


----------



## zezza (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

الصراحة ما كنتش عارفة اقرر التلاتة احلى من بجد 
و كلهم يستحقه الفوز حقيقى 

خلينا نقول 
الفشل الكبدي الحاد

موضوع رائع و مفيد و كان فيه معلومات جديدة عليا 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*بالصدفة دخلت منشان اختار موضوع*
**
*خلونى اختار*
*لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية *​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*الفشل الكبدي الحاد*​


----------



## *koki* (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية
 لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية


----------



## zama (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

لغة المسيح لم تمت فى قرية سوريا ..

اشكرك أخى كليمو على المسابقة الجميلة  وعلى الدعوة الأجمل ..


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

الحقيقى التلاتة اجمل من بعض 
انا اختارموضوع الفشل الكبدى الحاد
لانه موضوع علمى قيم
ميرسى لك كليمو & جيلان


----------



## mr.hima (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

موضوع لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية   احسن موضوع فيهم


----------



## tena_tntn (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

موضوع  لغه المسيح في قريه سورية


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*بختار الفشل الكبدى الحاد​*


----------



## جارجيوس (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*مواضيع جميله بس برشح موضوع
الفشل الكبد الحاد​*


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

سلام ونعمه


انا بختار 


لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية​


----------



## white rose (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*المواضيع التلاتة حلوين

و كلن فيهن معلومات حلوة كتير كتير


ممكن اختار 3 ؟؟؟؟؟

اكيد مو مسموح 

طيب خلوني على ....................


لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية في سورية​*


----------



## نجدى فرج (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

ارشح موضوع مخاطر تضاؤل التنوع الحيوى على الأرض للفوز


----------



## مريم12 (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*انا اخترت لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية ​*


----------



## merash (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

انا اخترت
الفشل الكبدي الحاد

و ميرسى كليمو و جيلان
بجد فكرة حلوة جداااا


----------



## salib 2010 (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*سلام ونعمة للجميع بصراحة المواضيع كلها جميلة وانا اخترت
ارشح موضوع مخاطر تضاؤل التنوع الحيوى على الأرض للفوز  وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


*


----------



## مورا مارون (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*@3@*​ 
*الفشل الكبدي الحاد* ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

انتهت المسابقة بفوز 

تراه على هذا الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1538561#post1538561


----------



## gerglys (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )...*

*


candy shop قال:



جميل جدااااااااااا بجد 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا 

انا اخترت ده 

أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل) ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


me too
thanks*​


----------



## tonylovejesus (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*انا اخترت* أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل) ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

tonylovejesus

انتهت المسابقة والمباركة بالتهاني

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1538561#post1538561


----------



## الأخت مايا (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

الفففففففففففففففففففففففف  مبروك


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

سلام ونعمة
​فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية


​بعد الغربلة توصلنا الى ثلاثة مواضيع نترك لكم حق الاختيار بين واحد منهم ( هروبا من فكرة شائعات الكوسة ههههههههه )

​المطلوب كل عضو يدخل ويختار احد المواضيع الذي يعجبه اكتر


​والذي ينال الاكثرية ..


​يكون فائزنا لهذا الاسبوع ..


​اخر موعد لانتهاء الاستفتاء يوم غد مساء

​عندها يعلن الفائز


​وايليكم المواضيع الثلاثة

​* @1@*​*ملف كامل عن الجروح*


*@2@*
*جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم*


*@*3@

*تعرف ايه عن الاعاصير ؟؟*






​*كليموووووووو و      جيييييييلان *





​


----------



## girgis2 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيارالعاشر) )*

*ملف كامل عن الجروح*

*شكرااا كليمو & جيلان*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

 بأمانه ال 3 مواضيع اجمل من بعض لكننى ملت اكثر للاعاصير

شكرا جدا​


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*مواضيع جميلة اوووووووى
التلاتة
بس دا عجبنى اوى

جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم
ميرسى يا كليمو  وياجيلان
يسوع يبارككم​*


----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*ال3 بصراحة فوق الروعة *
*بس انا بختار موضوع*
*تعرف اية عن الاعاصير *
*بجد فية معلومات اكتير غنية وحبيت انى اقراة كلة لانة اخدنى*
*وحظ موفق لكل المواضيع المرشحة *
*شكرا يا مشرفينا يا عساسيل*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*وانا هختار الموضوع ده *

*ملف كامل عن الجروح*

*ميرسي كليمو & جيلان*

*ربنا معاكم ويباركم*


----------



## بنت المسيح (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

جراحة الجنين داخل الرحم
فانا حب الطب البشرى جداااااااااااااا ميرسى كليمو وجيلان
الرب يبارككم


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*تعرف اية عن الاعاصير*​


----------



## sola بنت الملك (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

موضيع جميلة اوى وكلها حلوة مرسى ليكم (كليمو وجيلان)ربنا يعوض تعابكم
موضوع جراحة الجنين داخل الراحم مرسى ليكم


----------



## ناصر مفيد (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

ازكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## mero_engel (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*جراحه لجنين داخل الرحم *
*الاختيار كان صعب اووي المره *
*بس انا عجبتي اووي الموضوع دا*​


----------



## Boutros Popos (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

فكرته جميلة جدا الموضوع ده 
وعلى فكره انا لو فى ايدى اختار اى موضوع 
انا عن نفسى كنت اخترت (( ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع ))
لكن انتوا مخيرنى بين ثلاث اختيارات
 و انا اخترت ((( تعرف ايه عن الاعاصير )))​


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

جدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة
انا اختار ده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

​*جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم

ميرسى ليك كليمو وجيلان*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

اختار الموضوع ده
*تعرف ايه عن الاعاصير ؟؟*

بتمنا للجميع حظ سعيد
ميرسى  كليمو & جيلان
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*



مارو بنت الراعي قال:


> جدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة
> انا اختار ده



مارو الموضوع ده قديم جدا مواضيع الاسبوع الحادى عشر هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81369



دول المواضيع

*ملف كامل عن الجروح*


*@2@*
*جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم*


*@*3@

*تعرف ايه عن الاعاصير ؟؟*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

أختار موضوع تعرف أيه عن الاعاصير ..حقيقي موضوع حلو ..
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*​ملف كامل عن الجروح 
عجبني قوي الموضوع دة 

*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم*


​


----------



## lovely dove (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

كل المواضيع بجد جميله قوي 
بس اكتر واحد عجبني 

ملف كامل عن الجروح 
​


----------



## *koki* (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم
شكرااا كليمو & جيلان


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

تعرف ايه عن الاعاصير 
شكرا كليمو وجيلان


----------



## SALVATION (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*تعرف ايه عن الاعاصير ؟؟*

_موضوع رائع من رايى الشخصى_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*بصرحه يا كليمو انت وجيلان
انهاده اختياركم محير اوي 
لان الثلاثه مواضيع 
شكل واحد كلها معلومات مفيده 
وانا استفدت من الثلاثه
ومحتار بصراحه 
بس هختار موضوع الجروح علشان ده في مجال شغلي 
وانا فاهم فيه شويه

وبجد مجهود رائع منكم 
ربنا يباركم​*


----------



## مريم12 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*انا اختار تعرف ايه عن الاعاصير
ميررررسى كليمو و جيلان​*


----------



## +pepo+ (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

بصراحه انا مخترطش حاجه انهم هم التلته مليش فيهم ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الياس السرياني (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

أشكر جميع أحبائي بالرب عالمواضيع الجميلة

والمعلومات المفيدة وأختار جراحة الجنين داخل الرحم

ربنا يعوض تعب محبة الجميع

وخصوصاً الغاليين جيلان وكليمو

الرب يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم...


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

انا اخترت :

*تعرف ايه عن الاعاصير ؟؟*


شكراً كليمو & جيلان
ربنا يبارك تعبكم​


​


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*بصارحة كلهم حلوين و متقاربين بس انا اختار جراحة الجنين داخل الرحم*


----------



## sara A (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*بصراحة الثلاثة مواضيع متميزة*

*بس اللى شدنى أكتر*

*جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

مرسى جيلان وكليمو  الموضوعات الثلاثة جميلة جدا ومفيدة 

انا رشحت موضوع : جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

وانا اخترت تعرف ايه عن الاعصاير
ثانكس كتيييير


----------



## white rose (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

*المواضيع التلاتة كتير حلوين

و محتارة فيهن كمان كتير

بس انا برشح موضوع الأعاصير

شكرا كليمو و جيلان*


----------



## dodo jojo (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*



جيلان قال:


> سلام ونعمة​
> 
> 
> فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​
> ...


 مواضيع تحفه وانا ارشح جراحه لجنين داخل الرحم
مشكوره يا قمر


----------



## الأخت مايا (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

انا اخترت  جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم


----------



## جيلان (29 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

من الرابح فى مسابقة  القسم الثقافى احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ؟؟ ... الاسبوع الحادى عشر


----------



## mr.hima (30 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

الموضوع اللي عجبني اوي الصراحة ​ملف كامل عن الجروح​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*



mr.hima قال:


> الموضوع اللي عجبني اوي الصراحة ​ملف كامل عن الجروح​



* النتيجة هذا الاسبوع ظهرت

من الرابح فى مسابقة  القسم الثقافى احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ؟؟ ... الاسبوع الحادى عشر

انتظر الاسبوع القادم الاستفتاء الى جاى*


----------



## farou2 (30 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*

جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( (الاختيار رقم 11) )*



farou2 قال:


> جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم​




*
من الرابح فى مسابقة  القسم الثقافى احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ؟؟ ... الاسبوع الحادى عشر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

يعنى انا اول واحد 
طيب 

المريض النفسي يبقى هو من يعاني والمجتمع من حوله لايرحم
​


----------



## الأخت مايا (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

3

المريض النفسي يبقى هو من يعاني والمجتمع من حوله لايرحم


انا اخترت هذا  اموضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

IAD   Internet Addiction Disorder​


----------



## dodo jojo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*



جيلان قال:


> سلام ونعمة​
> 
> فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​
> 
> ...



انا بتهيالى موضوع رقم 3 تحفة


----------



## جيلان (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

سلام ونعمة​ 

 فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​ 



 بعد الغربلة توصلنا الى ثلاثة مواضيع نترك لكم حق الاختيار بين واحد منهم 
​ 


 المطلوب كل عضو يدخل ويختار احد المواضيع الذي يعجبه اكتر​ 



 والذي ينال الاكثرية ..​ 



 يكون فائزنا لهذا الاسبوع ..​ 



 اخر موعد لانتهاء الاستفتاء بعد غد مساء​ 


 عندها يعلن الفائز​

واليكم المواضيع الثلاثة​ 
 
*
1

*مهارات العرض و التقديم
*



**2**

*IAD   Internet Addiction Disorder


3

المريض النفسي يبقى هو من يعاني والمجتمع من حوله لايرحم
​ 
 





*كليموووووووو و      جيييييييييلان *​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*



المريض النفسي يبقى هو من يعاني والمجتمع من حوله لايرحم​_
كل المواضيع ممتاذه لكن رقم 3 أعجبنى
شكرا​_


----------



## Boutros Popos (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

*1

*مهارات العرض و التقديم​ 

انا ارشح هذا الموضوع 
*
*​*
*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

انا اخترت موضوع 
internet addiction disorders
موضوع شيق وجميل زمفيد


----------



## مريم12 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

*انا برشح موضوع* IAD Internet Addiction Disorder
*لانه مفيد جدااا*​


----------



## girgis2 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

*المنافسة المرة دي جامدة*

*بصراحة التلات مواضيع رائعين*

*بس لشروط الاستفتاء أختار موضوع :-*

*1**

*مهارات العرض و التقديم


*جزيل الشكر لـــــــــــــ **كليموووووووو و جيييييييييلان*​


----------



## zama (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

أنا أخترت موضوع *" internet addiction disorder *" ..

وأشكر كل القائمين على هذه المسابقة المُثمرة ..


----------



## ارووجة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

IAD Internet Addiction Disorder

^_^ بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## sara A (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

*بصراحة الثلاثة مواضيع رائعة*

*وأنا أرشح موضوع*

IAD Internet Addiction Disorder

*ميرسى كليمو وجيلان*


----------



## just member (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

*ال3 مواضيع فى غايو الجمال والروعة*
*واكتير احسنتم الاختيار*
*ولكنى اخترت موضوع *
*المريض النفسى يبقى هو من يعانى والمجتمع لا يرحم*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم*
*وحظ طيب لكل المتسابقين يارب*​


----------



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

*المريض النفسي يبقى هو من يعاني والمجتمع من حوله لايرحم*​ 
*مع إني حبيت الموضوع التاني كمان*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

المريض النفسي يبقى هو من يعاني والمجتمع من حوله لايرحم​


----------



## white rose (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

*انا برشح 


 المريض النفسي يبقى هو من يعاني والمجتمع من حوله لايرحم*


----------



## mr.hima (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

الموضوع الليعجبني 
وهو موضوع مهم الصراحة اوي
IAD Internet Addiction Disorder


----------



## نفرتاري (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

*انا هرشح موضوع*

*IAD Internet Addiction Disorder*


----------



## tena_tntn (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

كل المواضيع جميلة  
وانا برشح المريض النفسي يبقي هو من يعانى والمجتمع من حوله لايرحم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

أنا كنت محتارحة ما بين الموضوع الأول و الثانى 
لكنى بأرشح الموضوع ده 
IAD Internet Addiction Disorder


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

انا اختار موضوع  المريض النفسي يبقى هو من يعاني والمجتمع من حوله لايرحم لانه موضوع هام ومتكامل 
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو &  جيلان


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

المسابقة انتهت بفوز الموضوع  اللي اسمه



المريض النفسي يبقى هو من يعاني والمجتمع من حوله لايرحم


بعشرة اصوات مقابل تسعة

هارد لاك للموضوعين الباقين

يستحقوا الربح ايضا

انما اصول المسابقة هكذا سلام المسيح مع الجميع..

وهكذا الموضوع يستحق التقييم والتثبيت



 ​


----------



## جيلان (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

من الرابح فى مسابقة القسم الثقافى احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ؟؟ ... الاسبوع الثانى عشر  ^_^


----------



## *koki* (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

المريض النفسى


----------



## جيلان (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*



*koki* قال:


> المريض النفسى




من الرابح فى مسابقة القسم الثقافى احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ؟؟ ... الاسبوع الثانى عشر  ^_^


----------



## twety (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*

*موضوع جميل خالص*

*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه*


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 12 ) )*



twety قال:


> *موضوع جميل خالص*
> 
> *الله يعطيكم الف عافيه*



*انتى اجمل يا حبى*


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

سلام ونعمة​ 

 فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​ 



 بعد الغربلة توصلنا الى ثلاثة مواضيع نترك لكم حق الاختيار بين واحد منهم 
​ 


 المطلوب كل عضو يدخل ويختار احد المواضيع الذي يعجبه اكتر​ 



 والذي ينال الاكثرية ..​ 



 يكون فائزنا لهذا الاسبوع ..​ 



 اخر موعد لانتهاء الاستفتاء بعد غد مساء​ 


 عندها يعلن الفائز​

واليكم المواضيع الثلاثة​ 
 
*
1

 **أوجاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطيء*
 *
 


**2**

**العثور على "كائن" غريب في بنما*


3

*طيور اختفت وأخرى انقرضت*
​ 
 





*كليموووووووو و      جيييييييييلان



*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*أوجاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطيء*
*
*​*
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*اختار موضوع:

العثور على "كائن" غريب في بنما​*


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

أنا محتار بين الثاني و الثالث بس
حسيت أنو الموضوع الثاني شدني أكثر
العثور على "كائن" غريب في بنما


----------



## mero_engel (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*
**  **أوجاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطيء*​  *
 *


----------



## الياس السرياني (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

أوضاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أما الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطئ


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

* كل الموضوعات رائعه


أنا أخترت


​*

أوجاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطيء


----------



## maroo maroo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

اوجاع الجسم اثناء الجلوس لمدة طويلةامام الكمبيوتر بوضع حاطىء
ربناااا يبااااركم


----------



## yousteka (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

المرة دي بجد الثلاثة مواضيع احلى من بعض

والثلاثة يشيدوا

بس انا حسيت ان الافيد

أوضاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أما الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطئ​


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

_*الموضوع المختار:
العثور على كائن غريب فى بنما​*_


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*انا هختار واقول السبب

بالاول قولت الكل بيعرف اضرار المكوث طويلا امام الكمبيوتر
ولكن المجهول هو من يبقى الا بيشد الانتباه
ودة لاقيته فى كائن غريب ببنما 
احببت انى اعرف مايدور حولى من اكتشافات
وافكر بيكون ايه دة واقول لنفسى يااااه يارب انت خالق ل دة
وانت وحدك الا بتعرف بيرمز لايه او معناه او حيوان ايه 
ونوعه وجنسه الى اخرة

بجد رائع

موضوع غريب فى بنما​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

ميرسى على الثلاث مواضيع بصراحة اجمل من بعض
بس انا اخترت 
*العثور على "كائن" غريب في بنما*​


----------



## جارجيوس (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

اوجاع الجسم اثناء الجلوس امام الكمبيوتر​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*انا اخترت موضوع 
اوجاع الجسم اثناء الجلوس امام الكمبيوتر
لانة مهم جدا وبيمسنا كلنا 

مرسي خالص 
كليمو وجيلان​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*



> *1*​*
> *
> ​*أوجاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطيء*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101483​




​​اختارت ده ​


----------



## dodo jojo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*



جيلان قال:


> سلام ونعمة​
> 
> فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​
> 
> ...



شكرا اوى اننتوا بستشاروا اراء الخرين وانا اختار اوجاع الجسم اثناء الجلوس امام الكمبيوتر بوضع خاطئ وشكرا اخوتى كليمووووووووو وجيلااااااااااان:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## مريم12 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*انا اخترت الموضوع ده
اوجاع الجسم اثناء الجلوس امام الكمبيوتر​*


----------



## نفرتاري (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*انا اختار الموضوع دة
اوجاع الجسم اثناء الجلوس امام الكمبيوتر
لانة بجد مرض فظيع وناس كتير بيحصلها كدة
*


----------



## farou2 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

أوجاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطيء
علما ان كلها رائعه /FONT]​


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*أوجاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطيء*


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*أوجاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطيء*


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*اخترت هاد*

*العثور على "كائن" غريب في بنما*

*اتمنى حظ طيب لكل المتسابقين*
**​


----------



## الأخت مايا (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

العثور على "كائن" غريب في بنما


اخترت هذا
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## girgis2 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*1
*
*أوجاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطيء*

*شكرااا  كليموووووووو و جيييييييييلان*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101483​


----------



## zezza (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

مبروك للى هيفوز مقدما و ربنا يبارك مجهوكم و نشاطكم الجميل 
و يبارك مجهود جيجى و اخويا الغالى كليمو

و انا اختار
طيور اختفت وأخرى انقرضت

و بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*العثور على "كائن" غريب في بنما


ميرسى كليمووووووووووووو وجيلان*​


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

 

من الرابح فى مسابقة القسم الثقافى احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ؟؟ ... الاسبوع الثالث عشر ^_^ 






فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية




*((هنا))المواضيع الفائزة بالمسابقة الاسبوعية لافضل موضوع ثقافي..             ‏*




بعد اخد اراء الاعضاء فى اختيار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع



ادخل اختار احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ....( استفتاء )... 


انتهى التصويت بفوز ........


العضوة  : Dr.Lilian

*بموضوع : **
 *أوجاع الجسم أثناء الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر لمدة طويلة بوضع خاطيء


 ب 16 أصوات 





 الف مبرووووووووووووك يا دكتورتنا الجميلة ويارب دايما تمتعينا بمواضيعك الرائعة ونشاطك الجميل بالثقافى


----------



## Dr.Lilian (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

*متشكرة ليكم من كل قلبي لتحديد موضوعي احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع ودية شهادة اعتز بيها وميرسي ياجيلان لتقديمك الجميل دة والرب يعطينا نعمة ونور لكي نستمر في خدمة هذا المنتدي الرائع*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*



dr.lilian قال:


> *متشكرة ليكم من كل قلبي لتحديد موضوعي احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع ودية شهادة اعتز بيها وميرسي ياجيلان لتقديمك الجميل دة والرب يعطينا نعمة ونور لكي نستمر في خدمة هذا المنتدي الرائع*​





بس لجيلان وانا شو بعمل هون


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص ها نشربك بيرة وابوكى يقوم بالواجب


----------



## JOJE (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*

انا اخترت موضوع 
 العثور علي كائن غريب في بنما
 لانه بجد موضوع غريب وجميل 
 عشان نعرف كل حاجه بتحصل في العالم


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

* كلها موضوعاان رائعه بأمانه

لكن أخترت للأمانه بعد قراءه




2

دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة
​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

كيف يضر التليفزيون علي صحة وتفكير أطفالنا ؟
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

*ميرسي اوى على ترشيحى للتصويت فى الاستفتاء ده يا جيجى*
*بصراحة التلات موضوعات احلى من بعض بس انا عجبنى اوى*
*كيف يضر التليفزيون علي صحة وتفكير أطفالنا ؟*​ 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

كلهم لهم افادة عظيمة الحقيقة ومبذول فيهم جهد كبير 
بس انا اخترت دة 
كيف يضر التليفزيون علي صحة وتفكير أطفالنا ؟​


----------



## twety (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

*خلاص وانا اختار*
*دورة الاسعاف*
*علشان بحب الاسعافات خالص ومهمه جدا*


----------



## mero_engel (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة


----------



## zezza (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

>>>  دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة  <<<

ربنا يبارك مجهود باقى الاعضاء و يوفقهم


----------



## farou2 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

اصنع قالب تفكير جديد لتكن مبدع !!!​


----------



## الياس السرياني (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

اصنع قالب تفكير جديد لتكن مبدع!!!

الرب يبارك مجهود الجميع 

ويعوض تعب محبتكم...


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة​


----------



## جارجيوس (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

المواضيع جميعها جميله 
ولكن ارشح
دورة اسعافات اوليه
كل الشكر للاخت جيلان و العزيز كليمو​


----------



## Boutros Popos (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

*الموضوع الاول و هو*
كيف يضر التليفزيون علي صحة وتفكير أطفالنا ؟​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

*
دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

المواضيع الثلاثة مفيدة بجد  احترت اختار بينهم 

حختار الموضوع ده بجد ملفت وجميل 
*كيف يضر التليفزيون علي صحة وتفكير أطفالنا ؟ *



تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*


كيف يضر التليفزيون علي صحة وتفكير أطفالنا ؟


----------



## dodo jojo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

شكراااا خاااااااالص يا اساتذه انا اختار اممممممم ماشى دورة اسعافات مهمه ومفيده رقم 2 ربنا يباركك يا جيلان انتى وكليمو


----------



## white rose (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

*حلوين المواضيع كلن

بس انا باختار

دورة اسعافات اولية*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

 كيف يضر التليفزيون علي صحة وتفكير أطفالنا ؟ 
​


----------



## naro_lovely (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

:big29:*
دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة*​


----------



## اني بل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

كيف يضر التليفزيون علي صحة وتفكير أطفالنا ؟ ​


----------



## tena_tntn (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

دوره اسعافات مهمة ومفيده


----------



## jesus love maro (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

*دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

كيف يضر التليفزيون علي صحة وتفكير أطفالنا ؟ 

احببت هذا الموضوعععععععع


----------



## just member (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

*دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة*
*انا اخترت هاد*
*الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم يا اخوتى*
**​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

*دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

*
دورة اسعافات مهمة ومفيدة

دة عجبنى بجد​*


----------



## جيلان (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*



كليمو قال:


> بس لجيلان وانا شو بعمل هون
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...





Dr.Lilian قال:


> *متشكرة ليكم من كل قلبي لتحديد موضوعي احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع ودية شهادة اعتز بيها وميرسي ياجيلان لتقديمك الجميل دة والرب يعطينا نعمة ونور لكي نستمر في خدمة هذا المنتدي الرائع*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوفتى كنت هتضرب انا دلؤتى من الزومل ههههههه

ربنا يخليكى يا عسل انتى تستاهلى بجد
عقبال كل اسبوع حبيبتى:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 13 ) )*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شوفتى كنت هتضرب انا دلؤتى من الزومل ههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليكى يا عسل انتى تستاهلى بجد
> عقبال كل اسبوع حبيبتى:love_letter_open:*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

ميرسى لكل الى شاركوا باصواتهم
الموضوع الفائز


هناااااااااااااا


----------



## Dr Fakhry (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

انا اخترت موضوع كيف يضر التلفزيون بصحة وتفكير اطفالنا لانة موضوع مفيد جدا لحياتنا العملية 
وفية نصائح وارشادات مهمة للغاية وان كانت باقى المواضيع ممتازة وشيقة​


----------



## جيلان (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*



Dr Fakhry قال:


> انا اخترت موضوع كيف يضر التلفزيون بصحة وتفكير اطفالنا لانة موضوع مفيد جدا لحياتنا العملية
> وفية نصائح وارشادات مهمة للغاية وان كانت باقى المواضيع ممتازة وشيقة​



*شكرا يا دكتور على التصويت
لكن نتيجة الاسبوع ده ظهرت واللينك فى المشاركة السابقة بنفس الصفحة
منتظرين صوتك الاسبوع القادم :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## جيلان (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

سلام ونعمة




فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية







بعد الغربلة توصلنا الى ثلاثة مواضيع نترك لكم حق الاختيار بين واحد منهم 







المطلوب كل عضو يدخل ويختار احد المواضيع الذي يعجبه اكتر







والذي ينال الاكثرية ..







يكون فائزنا لهذا الاسبوع ..







اخر موعد لانتهاء الاستفتاء بعد غد مساء






عندها يعلن الفائز




واليكم المواضيع الثلاثة




*1*​






"س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير" 




*2*


اساطير جديره بالقراءة,,,, 




*3*



اكتشاف آلاف العملات عليها صورة واسم النبي يوسف‏ ‏







*كليموووووووو و جيييييييييلان*​


----------



## مريم12 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

*انا اختار الموضوع ده لانه مفيد جدا اليومين دول
"س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير" ​*


----------



## yousteka (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

*اساطير جديره بالقراءة,,,,​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

اساطير جديره بالقراءة,,,,​


----------



## just member (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

*اساطير جديره بالقراءة,,,,*​ *هاد  ياللى اخترتة
موضوع جميل عن جد
اتمنى التوفيق لكل المتسابقين
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاختيار رقم 14 ) )*

اساطير جديره بالقراءة,,,,​


----------



## جارجيوس (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

جميع المواضيع مميزه لكن ارشح

اكتشاف آلاف العملات عليها صورة واسم النبي يوسف‏ 

كل الشكر لكليمو و جيلان​


----------



## white rose (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

*اكتشاف آلاف العملات عليها صورة واسم النبي يوسف‏ *


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

اكتشاف آلاف العملات عليها صورة واسم النبي يوسف‏ ‏​


----------



## صوت الرب (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

*س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير*


----------



## zama (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

أنا أختار موضوع " س " و " ج " لأنفونزا الطيور والخنازير ..

موضوع جيد ..


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*




"س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير"​ميرسى كليمو


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

الاساطيرررررررررررررر  اكيددددددددددددد​


----------



## girgis2 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

*1*

"س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير" 



*شكرااا كليموووووووو و جيييييييييلان*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

*جميل جدااااااااااا 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا 

انا اخترت أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

* بختـار هالموضوع .. ~

أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل) 

​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*



مونيكا 57 قال:


> *جميل جدااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا
> 
> انا اخترت أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل​*





جيسي موون قال:


> * بختـار هالموضوع .. ~
> 
> أجدد الاختراعات والاكشافات المهمة (ملف كامل)
> 
> ​*




الى اخترتوهم دول مواضيع قديمه جدا
مواضيع الاسبوع ده 




"س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير"​ 


*2*​ 
اساطير جديره بالقراءة,,,,​ 


*3*​ 

اكتشاف آلاف العملات عليها صورة واسم النبي يوسف‏ ‏​


----------



## JOJE (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

سوري ياجماعه اتلغبط 
 انا اخترت موضوع انفلونزا الخنازير


----------



## tena_tntn (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

س و ج انفلونزا الخنازير


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

*"س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير"​*


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

*اساطير جديره بالذكر*


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

اساطير جديره بالقراءة,,,, 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## سور (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

*"س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير"*​


----------



## zezza (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

يا ربى الاختيار صعب اوى المرة دى بجد 
بس باذن المسيح ارشح 
اساطير جديره بالقراءة,,,,
ربنا يبارك مجهودكم .... و يعوض تعب الاعضاء التلاتة عن محبتهم و كتابتهم للمواضيع


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1640872#post1640872


----------



## nafouje (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

س وج في إنفلونزا الخنازير


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*



nafouje قال:


> س وج في إنفلونزا الخنازير



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1640872#post1640872


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

*2*


اساطير جديره بالقراءة,,,, 

​


----------



## farou2 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير ​


----------



## جيلان (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> *2*
> 
> 
> اساطير جديره بالقراءة,,,,
> ...





farou2 قال:


> س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير ​





*شكرا للكل ولكن تم اعلان النتيجة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...72#post1640872 

نتمنى نشوف اصواتكم الاسابيع القادمة
المسيح يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## جيلان (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 15 ) )*

سلام ونعمة​ 


فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​ 





بعد الغربلة توصلنا الى ثلاثة مواضيع نترك لكم حق الاختيار بين واحد منهم ​ 





المطلوب كل عضو يدخل ويختار احد المواضيع الذي يعجبه اكتر​ 





والذي ينال الاكثرية ..​ 





يكون فائزنا لهذا الاسبوع ..​ 





اخر موعد لانتهاء الاستفتاء بعد غد مساء​ 




عندها يعلن الفائز​ 


واليكم المواضيع الثلاثة​ 


*1*



هل اصبح النوم مشكلة تؤرق حياة المصريين​ 



*2*
​
الضوضاءوالسلوك  





*3*



صور تمارين تقوية و وقاية ومنع آلام عضلات الظهر‏ ‏ ​ 




*كليموووووووو و جيييييييييلان*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

كلها مواضيع حلوه وروووعه

لكنى اخترت



3



صور تمارين تقوية و وقاية ومنع آلام عضلات الظهر‏ ‏[/

شكراCOLOR]


​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

هل اصبح النوم مشكلة تؤرق حياة المصريين

اعتقد  انه موضوع مهم​


----------



## جارجيوس (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

صور تمارين تقوية و وقاية ومنع آلام عضلات الظهر‏ ​‏ 

كل الشكر لجيلان و كليمو​


----------



## سور (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

هل اصبح النوم مشكلة تؤرق حياة المصريين
 موضوع مهم جدا ومتكامل العناصر​


----------



## white rose (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

*كل المواضيع حلوة

بس انا اختار النوم*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

*3



*صور تمارين تقوية و وقاية ومنع آلام عضلات الظهر‏ ‏ 

ميرسى كليمو 
جيلان


----------



## rana1981 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

*صور تمارين تقوية و وقاية ومنع آلام عضلات الظهر‏ 
‏​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

هل اصبح النوم مشكلة تؤرق حياة المصريين ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

هل اصبح النوم مشكلة تؤرق حياة المصريين​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

بختار دة:
1
هل اصبح النوم مشكلة تؤرق حياة المصريين

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم​


----------



## الياس السرياني (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

أرشح موضوع:
الضوضاء والسلوك
الرب يبارك حياة الجميع...


----------



## مريم12 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

*انا اخترت الموضوع ده
صور تمارين تقوية و وقاية ومنع آلام عضلات الظهر 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## grges monir (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

هل اصبح النوم مشكلة تؤرق حياة المصريين


----------



## zezza (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

""""  هل اصبح النوم مشكلة تؤرق حياة المصريين  """
موضوع رائع و عجبنى جدا 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## gigi angel (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

انا اخترت ده 

صور تمارين تقوية و وقاية ومنع آلام عضلات الظهر‏ ‏


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

الرابح فى مسابقة القسم الثقافى احسن موضوع لكل اسبوع ؟؟ ...نتيجة الاسبوع السادس عشر *_^


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> بختار دة:​
> 1
> هل اصبح النوم مشكلة تؤرق حياة المصريين​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم​


 
شكر لمشاركتك واختيارك للموضوع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*



grges monir قال:


> هل اصبح النوم مشكلة تؤرق حياة المصريين


 
شكر لمشاركتك واختيارك للموضوع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*



zezza قال:


> """" هل اصبح النوم مشكلة تؤرق حياة المصريين """
> موضوع رائع و عجبنى جدا
> بالتوفيق للجميع


 
شكر لمشاركتك واختيارك للموضوع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## white rose (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*


----------



## white rose (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ادخل واختار احسن موضوع لهذا الاسبوع( ( الاسبوع رقم 16 ) )*

*مبروك اختيارك لأحسن موضوع

اتمنالك الأفضل دائما​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا اخترت الموضوع دة
عقار يساعد على تقليص أورام الرئة 

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم يا 

كليمو وجيلان​*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (10 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اخترت موضوع لماذا غزا العرب مصر 
لانة موضوع رائع وعميق وجرىء وصادق 
مبروك مقدما


----------



## zama (10 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا غزا العرب مصر ؟؟


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*عقار يساعد على تقليص أورام الرئة​*


----------



## اني بل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اخترت المومياوات المصرية حقول تجارب للطب الحديث انا موضوع متعوب عليه ومميز بشكل لافت ​


----------



## ستيفان (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*3*

*لماذا غزا العرب مصر؟* 
  شكرا" على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كل المواضيع رائعه جدا

الكل مشكور لمجهوده

ربنا معاكم جميعا


​
*أنا اخترت


1



عقار يساعد على تقليص أورام الرئة


​*​


----------



## mero_engel (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*عقار يساعد على تقليص أورام الرئة* ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*عقار يساعد على تقليص أورام الرئة*​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا مش فاهم اختار من فين بالظبط من الموضوع هنا ولا من القسم عامه ؟*

*لان اول صفحه هنا قديمه جدا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *انا مش فاهم اختار من فين بالظبط من الموضوع هنا ولا من القسم عامه ؟*
> 
> *لان اول صفحه هنا قديمه جدا*​



*بتختار هنا من اول مشاركه لانه بيتم تحديثها يا مارسوو 
شفت بقى بتحتاجلى ازاى :t30:*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*لمومياوات المصرية حقول تجارب للطب الحديث والعثور على الأبجدية الأولى وفك الرموز؟؟؟؟*
​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتختار هنا من اول مشاركه لانه بيتم تحديثها يا مارسوو *
> *شفت بقى بتحتاجلى ازاى :t30:*


 
*هاهاهاهاهاها طيب اعملى الخير وارميه فى المحذوفات طيب مش كده*

*هرشح الموضوع المخيف ده :*



*لمومياوات المصرية حقول تجارب للطب الحديث والعثور على الأبجدية الأولى وفك الرموز؟؟؟؟*
​


----------



## zezza (10 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا غزا العرب مصر ؟!!!!!!!!

و بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## فيبى 2010 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_لماذا غزا العرب مصر؟_​


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*لماذا غزا العرب مصر؟*​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا اخترت الموضوع دة*
* عقار يساعد على تقليص أورام الرئة *

*شكراااااااااااااا كليمو وجيلان *
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 ديسمبر 2009)

أختار موضوع:
لماذا غزا العرب مصر
الرب يبارك في مجهود الجميع...


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*2*

​
*لمومياوات المصرية حقول تجارب للطب الحديث والعثور على الأبجدية الأولى وفك الرموز؟؟؟؟*
​


----------



## الأخت مايا (10 ديسمبر 2009)

عقار يساعد على تقليص أورام الرئة

الله يبارك نعبكن
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## رحيق (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اختار قم واحد الاكتشافات

هاجه تنفع النا العيانين​​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*لمومياوات المصرية حقول تجارب للطب الحديث والعثور على الأبجدية الأولى وفك الرموز؟؟؟؟*
​
رائع 
شكراا لطرحة​


----------



## جارجيوس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جميع المواضيع رائعه

لكن ارشح

لماذا غزا العرب مصر​


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2009)

انتهى الاختيار

 بفوز  الموضوع

*لماذا غزا العرب مصر؟*

 صاحبة الموضوع

 الاخت بنت كلوج..

 الف مبروك...

 التهاني

 هناااااااااااااااا


​


----------



## white rose (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*مواضيع حلوة كتير


بس انا بختار 

المومياوات المصرية حقول تجارب للطب الحديث والعثور على الأبجدية الأولى وفك الرموز؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*أختار الموضوع 1 وربنا يبارك كل المجهود المبذول في الثلاث مواضيع ويعوض تعبكم محبة... آمين*


----------

